# Holes on leaves no spider mites in sight



## CheebaCheeba (Nov 28, 2006)

I looked on the underside with a 30x magnifiying glass and see no eggs or mites.... Anyone ever get this? I also held a white and black sheet of paper under the plants and no sign of insects. Damn this has got me perplexed.
It is only on 3 sets of leaves.
Growing 3 strains.
Only affecting the purple erkel.
Any Ideas?


----------



## leelow (Nov 28, 2006)

what do the bottom side of your leaves look like no spots(black or red)


----------



## CheebaCheeba (Nov 28, 2006)

Nope just holes size of a pin head....


----------



## leelow (Nov 28, 2006)

doesnt sound like mite, 
i would suggest a foliar spray of diluted 100 percent neem oil
1 tbs neem, 1tbs surfacant(biodegradeable dish soap , 1 litre of water.
should keep the pests away,with no harm to your girls.


----------



## KADE (Nov 28, 2006)

leelow said:
			
		

> doesnt sound like mite,
> i would suggest a foliar spray of diluted 100 percent neem oil
> 1 tbs neem, 1tbs surfacant(biodegradeable dish soap , 1 litre of water.
> should keep the pests away,with no harm to your girls.


 
Yeah, definately not mites... they dont make holes.


----------

